# Milestone approaching for TURNING BACK THE CLOCK



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Greg Patterson has just watched his beloved Boston Red Sox lose to the New York Yankees in the 2003 American League Championship Series when he gets a radical idea: Build a time machine to make sure that one of baseball history's worst sales -- the sale of Babe Ruth -- never happens. But as he's researching out that fateful event, he runs along another piece of information that he had never known.

It leads him to ask: What if the Black Sox Scandal never happened? Could the scandal that rocked the baseball world in the early 1920s and the sale of the Sultan of Swat be connected? And if it's possible, can these two incidents be reversed in order to correct the failings of the Red Sox and end the recent domination of the Yankees?

Greg and his friend Brandon Roy build the time machine and immediately head back to 1919, where they meet Harry Frazee, Shoeless Joe Jackson, Buck Weaver, Charlie Comiskey, and the catalyst of the whole thing, Babe Ruth. Greg also falls in love in the past, making for an exciting conclusion to their time in 1919 Boston.

If you're a fan of baseball and baseball history, this is a book you'll want in your Kindle's memory bank. A great story that will stand the test of time. And you won't look at baseball history the same way, either.

Turning Back The Clock (Kindle Edition)









Now with a brand new cover!


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Hope you enjoy it if you decide to pick it up. Right now, eight five-star reader reviews, two four-star.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)




----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Thanks for posting that... I have no clue how to do that.


----------



## daveconifer (Oct 20, 2009)

I'll be checking this one out, V.  It sounds great.  After I read the description I headed to the bookcase and pulled out "If I Ever get Back" which I suspect you know about.  That's a good one but I like the idea of yours even better because it ties in more with modern baseball.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Actually I don't know about that one. What is it about, Dave


----------



## daveconifer (Oct 20, 2009)

It's by Darryl Brock. He must be a one-hit wonder because I got it in the .99 cent bin about twenty years ago.

It's about a middle-aged guy (losing control, drinking, aimless, life falling apart) who somehow travels back in time to the post Civil War days. He hooks up with the Cincinnati Red Stockings and barnstorms with them as a a substitute. There's also a mystery and romance angle. Suddenly he pops back into the Twentieth Century, tries to put his life in order but is obsessed with the idea of going back (he obviously had a sequel in mind).

It's klunky but I like the baseball history. I'm sure yours is slicker, I'm looking forward to it...

edit: He DID write a sequel. Both seem to have been well thought of. I shouldn't have denigrated him as a 'one-hit wonder' !

http://www.amazon.com/If-Never-Get-Back-Novel/dp/1583941878/ref=sr_1_fkmr0_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1272816429&sr=8-1-fkmr0


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

I'll have to look for it. That may be an interesting read for me.

I hope you enjoy it. Let me know when you one-click.


----------



## Ben Lacy (Apr 20, 2010)

This sounds interesting. I'm a fan of the sports of that era (as you might guess from my own book). The golden age of sports had a much more wide open, anything can happen feel than today's overproduced, made for TV, big money events.

I remember a book by the same guy who wrote Field of Dreams about two modern guys going back to play on a team from the late 19th century. They weren't quite good enough for modern day but for a hundred years ago, they could hold their own. It was much more offbeat than Field of Dreams, so it never became as popular but it was a pretty good read.

I live right outside Greenville, SC, home of Shoeless Joe. They wanted to name the minor league team the Joes, but MLB said no since Joe is still banned from baseball, so the team is the Greenville Drive (blech).


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

My cousins go to Drive games all the time.


----------



## Ben Lacy (Apr 20, 2010)

The West End stadium where the Drive play is an outstanding ball park for a minor league team.  Prices for everything are excellent too.  They don't rip you off for food.  We usually go a couple of times a year with scouts or some other group.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

That's the good thing about minor league baseball: the prices are affordable so families or groups can go and not have to take out a second or third mortgage in order to pay for tickets, food, parking, some souvenirs. The players are all approachable; they want to impress you.

In a way, they are like authors. They want to be liked and appreciated for their talents -- before they make tons of money in the big leagues, unlike authors.


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

I have often wondered if my beloved Red Sox would have fared better if The babe had stayed in Boston. This is going on my TBR list right now. (there, I wrote it down)


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

You've already said that!


----------



## PhillipA82 (Dec 20, 2009)

Nice


----------



## RonnellDPorter (Apr 20, 2010)

I read the sample; I'm not at all bought by the premise that he would devote himself to mastering temporal dynamics over a Red Sox Game, but hey, that's what you wanted to write about I guess. Congrats! And bump!


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

When you are a highly devoted Red Sox fan, and the only thing you have your heart set on is bringing down the Yankees, then yes, he would devote his blood, sweat, tears, and even his breath to master temporal dynamics over a Red Sox game... and now you have me running for the dictionary.


----------



## Susan Petrone (Jun 7, 2010)

This sounds like a fun read. I have a co-worker whose pet theory is that the Yankees' success derives from the blood sacrifice of Ray Chapman in 1920 (the only MLB player to die from a pitched ball). I can believe that.

Don't know if you have a hard copy you can send or not. If not, send me an email at: [email protected] I work for the Society for American Baseball Research. I'll include it in the new book listings in the member newsletter (last issue just went out, so this wouldn't be until the fall issue).


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Susan Petrone said:


> I have a co-worker whose pet theory is that the Yankees' success derives from the blood sacrifice of Ray Chapman in 1920 (the only MLB player to die from a pitched ball). I can believe that.


I have a different theory re: the Yankees' success that I will be writing around the holidays for a Holiday 2011 release. I don't think I've told anyone here about it. I need to go to the Bronx in order to get closer to the Stadium and get the lay of the land. I'm probably going to start brainstorming that novel either later this week or early next. I have the premise/concept in my head; I just need to get the rest of the story rolling.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Hiya everyone! Saturday was such a fantastic selling day; many people became acquainted with TURNING BACK THE CLOCK and sent my overall Kindle ranking to 1,101 at one point. Why?

The sale price! 

Thanks to Kobo putting a sale price on it, Amazon discounted the price on Friday. I don't know when it will go back to $2.99. But right now, it's $2.39. 

Give it a read; it's baseball season, after all!

EDIT: And feel free to bump my thread from time to time. It's a lonely thread. It likes people!


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

John, 
With all due respect, I doubt it was the sale price as much as it was the promotional thread you posted on 'you-know-where' which, amazingly, you did not get flamed for!

If you had lowered the price to 0.99, the 'sale' hypothesis would make more sense.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

I know, isn't that weird? I just didn't pay the trolls any attention; there was one guy who bounced between my thread and Daniel's thread, but enough people shouted him down to make him go hide into his little cave. 

And Miss C.S., .60 off is .60 saved.


----------



## daveconifer (Oct 20, 2009)

John, it was purely by coincidence that I bought a copy of this on Saturday -- I didn't even see your thread on that place.

I've read about a quarter of it and really digging it. I don't know why I didn't get to this sooner since I'm a baseball history nut -- although I've already learned a bunch of stuff I never knew, like the Shoeless Joe - Babe trade that didn't happen. Wow, that would have been a game-changer!

Nice job.

I also liked reading how fans up there felt about Pedro. *We got to like him down here in Philadelphia last year and he was well-liked.
*
p.s. I took off my promoting hat a few months ago so I could get back to writing but I'm thinking of starting a thread over there to see what happens.

edit: what a horrible sentence! I had to come back and bold it!


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Dave, I'm glad you're liking it. Pedro is one of a kind, and always will be beloved in Boston.

That angle was huge in the plot; I was the same way. Absolutely huge!

EDIT: Yeah Dave, that was redonkulous.


----------



## daveconifer (Oct 20, 2009)

John Fitch V said:


> Dave, I'm glad you're liking it. Pedro is one of a kind, and always will be beloved in Boston.
> 
> That angle was huge in the plot; I was the same way. Absolutely huge!
> 
> EDIT: Yeah Dave, that was redonkulous.


LOL, no wonder nobody buys my books 

Just wondering -- had you already decided on the plot before you found this nugget about the Ruth/Shoeless Joe non-trade? If so you must have shouted "Eureka" from the rooftops when you came across it because it's a brilliant foundation for your book. It's so perfect that I'm thinking maybe you decided to write the story after you learned of it...


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

daveconifer said:


> Just wondering -- had you already decided on the plot before you found this nugget about the Ruth/Shoeless Joe non-trade? If so you must have shouted "Eureka" from the rooftops when you came across it because it's a brilliant foundation for your book. It's so perfect that I'm thinking maybe you decided to write the story after you learned of it...


The car was being worked on... and I was reading Red Sox Century... great book... and when that nugget came into view, I said, CHING CHING! That just pushed the story further. I was going to write about changing the sale of Babe Ruth, but when I learned he could have gone to Chicago, it was a no brainer. And since I owned both the book and movie to Eight Men Out, it was only a matter of committing stuff to memory and going with details that I know were fact and whatnot. Every good author bends the facts to tell their story.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Woohoo, go, John!

Betsy


----------



## skjeffries (May 6, 2010)

Just bought it...love to help independent authors and the price was definitely right! Look forward to reading it!


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

You're a saint, SK. A saint. I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## dpare71 (Apr 8, 2010)

Congratulations on your milestone John.  I hope my baseball book follows in Turning Back the Clock footsteps and starts flying off the cyber shelves.

Darren


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Congratulations on meeting your goal!!!

Vicki


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Thanks you guys!


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

This book sat in the Kindle Store's Top 500 for about 24 hours over the weekend. That was incredibly nice.


----------



## shawn p cormier (Jul 30, 2010)

John Fitch V said:


> This book sat in the Kindle Store's Top 500 for about 24 hours over the weekend. That was incredibly nice.


That's impressive, my friend!


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Thanks, SPC. Little help from Kindle Nation Daily and my pocket book.


----------



## shawn p cormier (Jul 30, 2010)

I see you are a Smashwords author. I followed your lead and Nomadin is available on Smashwords too. Here's to international sales!


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

I like the sound of that!


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

John Fitch V said:


> I made up a little book trailer for TURNING BACK THE CLOCK. It's about 45 seconds long, no sound.
> 
> The book IS the sound.


Good job!


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Thanks, Imogen! Not bad for a first offering.


----------



## shawn p cormier (Jul 30, 2010)

John Fitch V said:


> Thanks, Imogen! Not bad for a first offering.


I like your trailer, but I would suggest slowing it down a little so each text segment stays on the screen a few seconds more. Cool!


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Yeah, that's what I thought, too. Sometimes "tighter" isn't exactly the best thing.


----------



## shawn p cormier (Jul 30, 2010)

Are you working on anything new? Is there a sequel in the works? I am impressed at how prolific you are!


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

There is PLENTY coming down the pike, including a new Obloeron novel, a baseball thriller, a YA novel, and a political thriller. I went into Boston today to do a little detail note-taking. I had a few pages when I was done.


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2010)

Fantastic...........


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

This note was sent to me today:

"I finished your book this morning and loved it, hope you write a sequel. If you do please let us know because I so enjoyed the first one, it would make for a good movie. Look forward to the further adventures of Greg and Brandon if you decide to do a sequel. Since I enjoyed Turning Back The Clock I bought two of your other books and hope to enjoy them too."


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

RonnellDPorter said:


> I read the sample; I'm not at all bought by the premise that he would devote himself to mastering temporal dynamics over a Red Sox Game, but hey, that's what you wanted to write about I guess. Congrats! And bump!


Trust me, those Bostoners will do ANYTHING to try and beat the Yankees.

Please note: I'm a Mets fan.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

scarlet said:


> Trust me, those Bostoners will do ANYTHING to try and beat the Yankees.
> 
> Please note: I'm a Mets fan.


Of course we would.

I won't hold that against you, scarlet.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

John Fitch V said:


> Of course we would.
> 
> I won't hold that against you, scarlet.


John, you do want to remember that you don't want to irritate me, right...


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Heh... I wouldn't like it if you're irritated. 

By the way, it's almost September. Are the Mets going to make a run?


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

John Fitch V said:


> Heh... I wouldn't like it if you're irritated.


Very true.



John Fitch V said:


> By the way, it's almost September. Are the Mets going to make a run?


Doubtful. Though they did win in 14 innings last night.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Much like the Sox and their late-inning heroics. 

I've actually thought about sending each Red Sox player a DTB copy of TBTC with the hope one of them would read it and one of the papers catches them doing it. That would be expensive, though.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

John Fitch V said:


> Much like the Sox and their late-inning heroics.
> 
> I've actually thought about sending each Red Sox player a DTB copy of TBTC with the hope one of them would read it and one of the papers catches them doing it. That would be expensive, though.


Send 5 copies to the head office.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

I did send one to the owner over the Christmas holidays....


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

John, I just finished reading _Turning Back the Clock_ and I really enjoyed it. Maybe Greg can perform some magic to help my Phillies, although the Eagles could probably use the help more. Thanks for the work you put into it. I did post a review on Amazon.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Margaret, I saw your review; thank you so much for the four stars! I'm very happy that you saw the point I was driving at without the nit-pickiness!

Eagles? 1960!


----------



## scottnicholson (Jan 31, 2010)

John, you are featured today on the Indie Books Blog:
http://indiebooksblog.blogspot.com

Hope it helps!

Scott


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Thanks, Scott! We'll have to do the same with Galaxy and the future books as I release them.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

So I was minding my own business when I received a nifty note on my Facebook page the other day....

"Hey John! Just got done with Turning Back The Clock on my Kindle! I collect Red Sox books and this is one of the best ones I have ever read!! An absolute great read!! Please do a sequel going back to 1908!!!!"

Now let's just count here.... 10 exclamation points. I like that. I like the fact he liked my book, too...


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Great concept! I'll have to put this on my TBR list.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Thanks, guys. I hope you like it!


----------



## shawn p cormier (Jul 30, 2010)

Hey, I forgot to ask you if there is a sequel to this title in the works. I know you are working on multiple works, but I don't recall if this will be a series. It could be, by the way. Think of the possibilities. All you have to do is branch out into other team sports!


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

The "sequel" is going to be something completely different; about a sports writer who discovers a plot by an unscrupulous team owner to deceive his fans. Expect it out in time for the 2011 MLB season.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Couple of updates:

The sequel I spoke of is at my proofreader now. I hope to have it back this week. 

I've come up with a direct sequel to TURNING BACK THE CLOCK!

More to come.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

John Fitch V said:


> I've come up with a direct sequel to TURNING BACK THE CLOCK!


That's big news! What's it about?


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

It takes us where TURNING BACK THE CLOCK leaves off... so you have to read the book in order to follow along.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

My Red Sox are done. Oh well.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

The Manager of the Year was today. The Cy Young awards are tomorrow. League MVPs are Friday.

You want to know what else is Friday? The last day of the one-year anniversary 50%-off special on TURNING BACK THE CLOCK at Swordswords. Enter KU34T at checkout and the book is yours for $1.49.

(It is also eligible for the November giveaway.)


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Found out the $2.39 deal on TURNING BACK THE CLOCK has ended. I also uploaded a new cover this past weekend, with special thanks to Imogen Rose, who did a fantastic job on the cover.

Here's a little known fact to TBTC: I came up with the plot while getting my brakes and shocks replaced.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

We (didn't) g(e)t Adrian Gonzalesssssssssss!!!!!! Now all we need is Carl Crawford and Jason Werth. 

How's the Hot Stove season churning away for your club?

ETA: And now it looks like we got him... stay tuned!


----------



## chris.truscott (Dec 3, 2010)

I've read it and loved it. Totally worth it -- even if you hate all the teams in the AL East!


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Thanks for your kind words, Chris. Glad you liked it. I received your e-mail. It was definitely appreciated. 

And you mean to say... There are other teams besides those in the AL East?


----------



## chris.truscott (Dec 3, 2010)

John Fitch V said:


> It takes us where TURNING BACK THE CLOCK leaves off... so you have to read the book in order to follow along.


The one loose end that bugged me in TBTC -- the sequel needs to mention how Babe Ruth ended up doing in Chicago!

Can't wait to read it. Love the premise.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

chris.truscott said:


> The one loose end that bugged me in TBTC -- the sequel needs to mention how Babe Ruth ended up doing in Chicago!
> 
> Can't wait to read it. Love the premise.


The sequel will deal with the events surrounding the epilogue.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

So... Cliff Lee back to the Phillies (take THAT, Yankee fans who spit at his wife in the ALCS), Russell Martin to the Yankees.

Have we had a wacky start to the hot stove season or what?? Hope there are more great deals to come!


----------



## Lambert (Nov 12, 2010)

I'll take a look-see. I miss baseball LOL.  I'm from Michigan though, I doubt the Tigers will be in the book.

Lambert


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Lambert said:


> I'll take a look-see. I miss baseball LOL. I'm from Michigan though, I doubt the Tigers will be in the book.
> 
> Lambert


Actually......................


----------



## Lambert (Nov 12, 2010)

I always liked si-fi and baseball, so I couldn't resist and grabbed it. I like it so far...

As a kid I read books by H.G. Wells and others like him. After high school, I started reading Stephen King. Probably read all of his early stuff. The Stand was a long read.

I haven't read any fiction in the last 10 years or so, this will be my first. Been reading mostly computer books and reference stuff.

Lambert


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Lambert said:


> I always liked si-fi and baseball, so I couldn't resist and grabbed it. I like it so far...
> 
> As a kid I read books by H.G. Wells and others like him. After high school, I started reading Stephen King. Probably read all of his early stuff. The Stand was a long read.
> 
> ...


Hope you enjoy it and regain a love of fiction!


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2010)

I heard you're just 8 away from 400! Way to go! I hope they fly out the door quickly. Anyone reading this should definitely snatch one up.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Seven to go now.


----------



## chris.truscott (Dec 3, 2010)

foreverjuly said:


> I heard you're just 8 away from 400! Way to go! I hope they fly out the door quickly. Anyone reading this should definitely snatch one up.


Agreed!


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Edit: Down to 4 to go to 400... I can taste it.

It's like cake.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

I received my 11th five-star reader review for this book on December 30th:

"I loved this book and I would definitely recommend this book to another (baseball fan or) reader. It had only one thing that I didn't like (about the book): the Red Sox. Written by Andrew Donofrio, a Yankees fan."

What say you? Have you read TBTC yet? What do you have to say about this book? Please, chime in and let your fellow readers know!

And by the way... Happy New Year!


----------



## chris.truscott (Dec 3, 2010)

And another...

I don't do as many reviews as I should.

TBTC is a must-read for anyone who enjoys time travel and/or baseball.

I have a few minor complaints, but minor complaints are good. Means the writer got me vested in the story.

Please, in the sequel, tell me how things ended for Babe Ruth.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Heh, the sequel deals with what they talk about in the epilogue.


----------



## chris.truscott (Dec 3, 2010)

John Fitch V said:


> Heh, the sequel deals with what they talk about in the epilogue.


What's the publication date?


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Probably 2012... I haven't even written it yet. I need to do research, come up with a plan of attack. The girlfriends will be involved somehow.

I'm thinking that it'll be a novella, though. But we'll see as I write it.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Is it baseball season yet?


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Definitely thinking about the direct sequel to this book... may take care of that soon.


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

Sequel update yet?


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Imogen Rose said:


> Sequel update yet?


I have an idea about the sequel, which will include the guys going back to fix the problem in the end... the one that truly wasn't resolved to their liking.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

*Inhales the grass, the peanuts, the hot dogs*


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

First workout for the Red Sox was yesterday... games start later this week!


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

First Red Sox-Yankees spring training game is tonight!


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

My absolute favorite day of the year, outside of my birthday!!!


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

I'm now ONE COPY of Turning Back The Clock away from selling my 500th copy!


----------

